# Facebook users - Please "like" my band!



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey guys,

We're 18 "likes" shy of hitting our goal of 100 before our February 19th show @The Rainbow in Ottawa.
Please check us out and "like" us on Facebook.

Thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Old-Stereo/251378928245554


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

captainbrew said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We're 18 "likes" shy of hitting our goal of 100 before our February 19th show @The Rainbow in Ottawa.
> Please check us out and "like" us on Facebook.
> ...


17 likes..


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> 17 likes..


Thanks!
13 now!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I liked.

On a seperate note, are you the guy that I bought the Swart Night Light from a while back? I thought I remembered you from a video you posted of your band recently. Just curious.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> I liked.
> 
> On a seperate note, are you the guy that I bought the Swart Night Light from a while back? I thought I remembered you from a video you posted of your band recently. Just curious.


Thanks. Yeah that's probably me! How did the Night Light work out for you?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nine left now!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Nine left now!


Thanks man! You guys are great!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

We did it! 100 "likes"! Thanks everyone!

Now come see us @ The Rainbow on Sunday Feb. 19th. 
The day before family day for most of us!


----------

